

In a Graying Population, Business Opportunity  - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/06/business/06aging.html

======
petethomas
Also WSJ's "From Diapers to 'Depends': Marketers Discreetly Retool for Aging
Boomers"
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870401360457610...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704013604576104394209062996.html)

